# H: space wolves bits/ paypal W: spacemarine/greyknight bits



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if anyone had 
Captain Darnath Lysander
Grey knight terminator arm with the monted bolter

I have space wolves bits, a drop pod "intact" and paypal.


----------

